# RR: 5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K. 492



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Giulini (cond.), Taddei, Schwarzkopf, Moffo, Cossotto, Wachter, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus (1989)










2.	Jacobs (cond.), Rensburg, Gens, Ciofi, McLaughlin, Concerto Köln, Cologne Collegium Vocale (2001)










3.	Böhm (cond.), Fischer-Dieskau, Hirte, Janowitz, Johnson, Lagger, Troyanos, Chor und Orchester des Deutschen Oper Berlin (1968)










4.	E. Kleiber (cond.), della Casa, Siepi, Danco, Poell, Corena, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus (1955)










5.	Solti (cond.), Te Kanawa, Popp, Von Stade, Ramey, Allen, Moll, London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Opera Chorus (1981)










6.	Gardiner (cond.), Terfel, Hagley, Martinpelto, Gilfry, Stephen, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir (1993)










7.	Östman (cond.), Salomaa, Bonney, Hagegard, Augér, Nafé, Jones, Feller, Gimenez, Drottingholm Court Theatre Orchestra & Chorus (1988)*










Condensed Listing:
1.	Giulini (cond.), Taddei, Schwarzkopf, Moffo, Cossotto, Wachter, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus (1989)
2.	Jacobs (cond.), Rensburg, Gens, Ciofi, McLaughlin, Concerto Köln, Cologne Collegium Vocale (2001)
3.	Böhm (cond.), Fischer-Dieskau, Hirte, Janowitz, Johnson, Lagger, Troyanos, Chor und Orchester des Deutschen Oper Berlin (1968)
4.	E. Kleiber (cond.), della Casa, Siepi, Danco, Poell, Corena, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus (1955)
5.	Solti (cond.), Te Kanawa, Popp, Von Stade, Ramey, Allen, Moll, London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Opera Chorus (1981)
6.	Gardiner (cond.), Terfel, Hagley, Martinpelto, Gilfry, Stephen, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir (1993)
7.	Östman (cond.), Salomaa, Bonney, Hagegard, Augér, Nafé, Jones, Feller, Gimenez, Drottingholm Court Theatre Orchestra & Chorus (1988)


----------

